# Suitable mouse cage



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

I am thinking about going back to keeping mice now that I only have one gerbil left. I already have a Leon cage and a Savic cage but am thinking of getting a larger cage for the female mice. I was thinking about a Imac 100 cage but the bar spacing is 10.2 mm and not sure if this would be large for mice. I know most people say 1cm for mice but the cage I was looking at seems to have the same bar spacing as the imac fantasy and I know that some people use that.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

I would always recommend the Savic Freddy. bar spacing is 1cm and ideal. Mine have recently been upgraded to the Savic Freddy Max/ChiChi. It also gives you plenty of space to add more mice up to about 6.

Super cheap here at the mo http://www.petscorner.co.uk/small-animal/homes/savic-freddy-rat-cage

Otherwise check Ebay.


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

I had both a chi chi and a freddy the last time I had mice and I do like the Freddy cage but was looking for something a bit longer. The last mice I had were almost all Welsh rescue mice (from the first rescue) and they developed tumours and the chi chi was just too tall to keep them in safely in my opinion so they got moved into the Leon cage (which I have kept). I am hoping that the mice I get this time will be a bit healthier but was looking for a cage which was longer than a Freddy but not as tall as a chichi and that is how I came up with the imac 100 narrow bar rat cage but was not sure about the bar spacing.

I have a few months to think about it anyway so I may still get either a Freddy 2 (or 3) or stick with the Leon cage which I already have.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I love my leon cage!! Though people swear by the Freddy cages for mice. Both are god with bar spacing.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

sunshine80 said:


> I had both a chi chi and a freddy the last time I had mice and I do like the Freddy cage but was looking for something a bit longer. The last mice I had were almost all Welsh rescue mice (from the first rescue) and they developed tumours and the chi chi was just too tall to keep them in safely in my opinion so they got moved into the Leon cage (which I have kept). I am hoping that the mice I get this time will be a bit healthier but was looking for a cage which was longer than a Freddy but not as tall as a chichi and that is how I came up with the imac 100 narrow bar rat cage but was not sure about the bar spacing.
> 
> I have a few months to think about it anyway so I may still get either a Freddy 2 (or 3) or stick with the Leon cage which I already have.


I thought the ChiChi came out after the first welsh rescue 

If you were to go for a longer cage I would recommend the Hagen Big One that they sell at Zooplus. I didn't find any issue with my girls using the Freddy2 (welshies with tumours) I just put more shelves, ladders and hammocks in. The only issue you are liekly to come across with height is with a mouse who can't climb. In that case any barred cage is going to present an issue.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

On another forum I'm a member of, a mouse owner has a Samo 82. She's added a few larger doors to the front of the cage, and she says it's great.


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

ceretrea said:


> I thought the ChiChi came out after the first welsh rescue
> 
> If you were to go for a longer cage I would recommend the Hagen Big One that they sell at Zooplus. I didn't find any issue with my girls using the Freddy2 (welshies with tumours) I just put more shelves, ladders and hammocks in. The only issue you are liekly to come across with height is with a mouse who can't climb. In that case any barred cage is going to present an issue.


The Freddy 2 Max and the new style Chichi with plastic coated bars came out after the rescue. I had the original chi chi with the galvanised bars :001_smile:. I am not exactly a big person and moving the chi chi around to clean it (at that stage I had various cages so it was quite high up to clean) was a problem especially when full of the hammocks shelves etc and did not help the length and height being the same so more likely to topple over. It was really after I was down in female mice numbers and most of them had tumours to some degree that I moved them to the Leon. I think for the time being I am going to stick to the Leon which I have just been cleaning and seeing what I have left. I have also got a 3ft tank and cage topper which my gerbil Rossi is currently in - not sure if I am getting any more gerbils so may also have this to use at some stage.


----------

